# Sheriff Mark Hecker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sheriff*
*Mark A. Hecker*
Butler County Sheriff's Office, Nebraska

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 12, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53
*Tour:* 33 years
*Badge #* 925
*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 8/8/2014
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Sheriff Mark Hester suffered a fatal heart attack after struggling with a mental subject he was attempting to take into emergency protective custody.

He began to feel ill several hours later and drove himself to a local hospital. His condition continued to worsen and he passed away four days later.

Sheriff Hester had served with the Butler County Sheriff's Office for 26 years and had previously served with the Humphries Police Department and David City Police Department for nine years. He is survived by his wife, six children, five grandchildren, and two brothers.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Deputy Sheriff Marcus Siebken
Butler County Sheriff's Office
451 N 5th Street
David City, NE 68632

Phone: (402) 367-7400

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22156-sheriff-mark-a-hecker#ixzz3AkEmfL1U


----------

